# Petition to Remove these new porn ads from FA



## Ashar (Jun 24, 2015)

Link is here:

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/fa-remove-adult-ads

Even if FA's admins do nothing about a petition and ignore it, at least we did our part.  So if you're put out by these ads...here ya go


----------



## cinzel (Jun 24, 2015)

If the ads are killing your adblock, download ÂµBlock.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 24, 2015)

I've never once seen adult adverts (I disabled my AdBlock for FA and FAF); so I'm curious as to why I don't see them.

I read in another post that the adverts you see are selected by Google based on the kind of website. In other words, they viewed FA as an appropriate website to advertise porn/sex. I don't know if there's any truth to that though.

If that is the case I'm curious whether they can select what sort of adverts are shown, and what are not.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 24, 2015)

It sounds a bit ironic to remove porn ads on a website fullfilled to the top with porn without the nsfw filter


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jun 24, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> It sounds a bit ironic to remove porn ads on a website fullfilled to the top with porn without the nsfw filter



Hold it right there, buddy, remember the party line: FA Is No Porn Site!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 24, 2015)

Gryphoneer said:


> Hold it right there, buddy, remember the party line: FA Is No Porn Site!



Then I'll use the similar word "yiff"


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 24, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> It sounds a bit ironic to remove porn ads on a website fullfilled to the top with porn without the nsfw filter



Not of they're also malware infected ads.


----------



## Wakor (Jun 24, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> It sounds a bit ironic to remove porn ads on a website fullfilled to the top with porn without the nsfw filter



It's usually because porn/adult ads or known to be RIDDLED with malicious software. You don't even have to click an ad to get it. Additionally, people have been seeing some very nasty ads featuring rape fantasies. It's fucked up, man.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 24, 2015)

Wakor said:


> It's usually because porn/adult ads or known to be RIDDLED with malicious software. You don't even have to click an ad to get it. Additionally, people have been seeing some very nasty ads featuring rape fantasies. It's fucked up, man.



Mhh yea thats a good point. Lets remove them!


----------



## Uluri (Jun 24, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> It sounds a bit ironic to remove porn ads on a website fullfilled to the top with porn without the nsfw filter



FA is not Filled to the Brim with NSFW content.
FA is almost 75% General Content: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15361113/

Besides these Adult Ads are very unfriendly to business for many Artists.
It puts an incredibly Bad image next to the artists (SFW or otherwise) who
end up showing their Gallery, page, etc to people who don't have FA, are unfamiliar with Furries, are new to the fandom, ect.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 24, 2015)

Uluri said:


> FA is not Filled to the Brim with NSFW content.
> FA is almost 75% General Content: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15361113/
> 
> Besides these Adult Ads are very unfriendly to business for many Artists.
> ...



Not really considering most of the stuff i've seen comissioned often is either fetish or porn So while there is SFW art usually what get's most attention very often is the adult aspect of art. Which is often very noticeable especially since they merge general and adult together.


----------



## smblion (Jun 24, 2015)

Why are there ads on the site which violate the site's terms of service?


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't see the ads anymore, I see things for lubricants... dunno why, but than its normal shitty google ads. Disabled adblock after I hears they were disabled about 1:30 PDT on Monday. (According to a twister post)

Feel sorry for the maker of the banner, its forever tainted with this shit. 

Also that petition, does it even have power, I remember when I signed it that were at 100 and wanting 10,000 signatures. I agree with it, but this isn't a democracy per say. FA is a company based decision, a investment by IMVU and their investment is ads that no one clicks on because we aren't stupid.


----------



## Nerine (Feb 28, 2016)

The only ad even close to adult that I saw was the one fot Frisky Beasts sex toys.


----------



## Simo (Feb 28, 2016)

Never seen any ads for porn. Have seen odd ads for just random things, like Google puts everywhere.


----------



## ALilShark (Feb 28, 2016)

Are we talking about adult ads made by community members or are these 'google ads' for outside non furry websites? If it's the latter, I hate to break it to you, but those are determined and tuned to your browsing history.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 1, 2016)

As this issue has already been resolved and the ads in question are no longer being served, I am closing this thread.


----------

